# SATA problem "command 0x25 timeout, stat 0x50 host_stat

## Boworr

Folks, I just moved off a 2.4 kernel to 2.6.8-r3 and my sata drives have borked. I have an Asus A7n8x-deluxe board which has a built in Sii3112a sata raid chip, which up until now I've been using as a raid0 through the 'hardware' raid and the medley driver.

Here's what I have in my 2.6 kernel:

```
Devices Drivers 

  ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL suport

     <M> Silicon Image Chipset support

   SCSI device support

      <*> SCSI Disk Support

      SCSI Low Level Drivers 

        [*] Serial ATA (SATA) support

          <M> Silicon Image SATA support
```

If I modprobe siiimage (the ata driver) nothing seems to happen.

If i modprobe sata_sii (the scsi driver) I get the following, notice the command 0x25 timeout, stat 0x50 host_stat 0x4

```
scsi1 : sata_sil

  Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD2500JD-22F  Rev: 02.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0:<3>ata1: command 0x25 timeout, stat 0x50 host_stat 0x4

 unknown partition table

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

  Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD2500JD-00F  Rev: 02.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sdb: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

 /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0:<3>ata2: command 0x25 timeout, stat 0x50 host_stat 0x4

 unknown partition table

Attached scsi disk sdb at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0
```

----------

## jpeeters

I have the same problem now, with kernel 2.6.8-r7. 2.6.9-rc3-rk7 doesn't work either.

The ide driver (siimage) works fine in both kernels.

Have you found a solution for this alreay?

Greetings,

Johannes

----------

## DijiTao

Im having the same problem and its making install Gentoo on my Soltek SL-K8AN2E-GR (NVIDIA nForce3 250Gb Chipset) impossible.  My main system has been running a 2.6.9 kernel for awhile now without problems, it also has a serial ata disk but its using a promise controller (sataTX4).  The exact error message is:

ata1: command 0x35 timeout, stat 0x50 host_stat 0x24

This thread has been dead for a few months - help on this would really be appreciated.

----------

## Kovid

Passing the option noapic to the kernel fixed it for me.

----------

## DijiTao

I just booted back to windows to come and post the same thing (my gentoo install has hit another snag) - booting with 'gentoo noapic' fixes it.

----------

## derheld42

Just posted my problem here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2927124.html#2927124

I've been seeing these errors every time I try to get two drives into a RAID1 configuration using the NForce2 SATA RAID controller on my K7N2 Delta2 motherboard.. Both vanilla-kernel 2.6.12.5 and 2.6.14.3 seem to have this problem.. I'm using the sata_nv drivers in the kernel and not the binary nvidia drivers... I even flashed the bios to Jan '05...

ata1: command 0x25 timeout, stat 0x50 host_stat 0x4

ata1: command 0x35 timeout, stat 0x50 host_stat 0x4

...

I'm trying the noapic kernel option now...

<time passes>

darn it. It worked.   :Very Happy:  I not even going to write down how long I've been messing with this problem.

THANK YOU!

Does anyone know why this fixes the problem?

----------

## MankyD

So the noapic command didn't help me.  Anyone know what's going on?

----------

## MankyD

'irqpoll' was the key.

----------

